# DCC boosters



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I have an 8amp (at most) Digitrax DCS200 control unit. I've thought of adding a DB200 (8amp) booster to it. But I know some people have used an NCE booster (10amp) with Digitrax. Anyone know of any other alternatives? And what problems this might cause? How about getting an NCE system and using the DCS200 as a booster on it, could it be done? I'm just trying to see what all my alternatives are.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So do you want more amps? If so, not clear why you are asking about NCE system with the DCS200.

The NCE 10 amp system will put out 10 amps all day, and a bit over. 

Dunno if you can parallel the Digitrax boosters.

I believe you can run the NCE booster from Digitrax, believe George Schreyer has, but don't know if the "emergency shutdown" will work like it does with an all-NCE system (red button, one push, commands your loco to stop, 2 pushes sends all stop command, 3 pushes actually cuts track power, very cool)

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry I guess I didn't make that clear (actually, I didn't say anything about why now that I look at it). Yes, I want more amps. One thing I could do is add a Digitrax booster and divide my layout into two districts so that not all trains would likely be on the same part of the layout at the same time. I have heard of people using a NCE booster with the Digitrax command station since the NCE will put out a real 10 amps. As I understand it, the Digitrax booster is a little weak on the 8 amps. I don't know that from experience. If someone knows for sure on that, please correct me. So, I have an "8 Amp" command station that can be configured to act as a booster. That was the reason for the question about having act as a slave booster to an NCE. Since the NCE can be a slave booster to the Digitrax, can it work the other way, and if so, is there an advantage? It might be all just a stupid idea. And of course, if I just use a Digitrax booster I get an additional 8 amps for a total of 16 amps divided between two districts. Maybe each half of the layout with it's own 8 amps would be enough. 
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First, I recommend buying a RampMeter, to accurately measure DCC volts and amps, and invaluable tool. 

Then I would measure your track voltage and current under your worst cases, this will tell you if 8 amps is enough or not, and if you can really draw 8 amps. 

From those observations, I think your decision making will be clearer and easier. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

You're right, of course, Greg. 

I shouldn't just assume that I'm drawing too many amps to begin with and if I am, it would be best to know just how much so I know what I need, to meet the additional requirment. It would be best to see how much each loco draws on it's own and when pulling a train up an incline. And what happens when I mu two together etc. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Bob - 

I have a customer who has done in O-scale, exactly what you are talking about. He has an 8-amp radio Super Chief with a PB110 NCE booster. 

If you do that, everything will work just as it does with your current Digitrax control system. 

The NCE system puts out a lot more power and heavy reserve power: 30 amps for 1/4 second with a 60 amp surge! The "8-amp" Digitrax systems are really good for about 6 amps with 8 amp surge. 

The PB110 is connected to the LocoNet with a cable that you will need to make according to the top diagram on http://www.ncedcc.com/pdf/Digitrax-Lenz Boosters.pdf 

That all said, the customer I mentioned above is now beginning to wish that he had converted to NCE radio. So, if you have any inkling in that direction, you might want to look at purchasing a 10 amp NCE radio system now. The DCS-200 can be used as a booster on the NCE system, just build the cable above without the resistors and connect it between the NCE control Bus and the LocoNet input on the DCS-200, once you disable its command station with the necessary OpSw setting. However, in all honesty, I believe, unless you are planning major additions to your pike, you won't need the DCS-200 - the NCE 10 amp system will fill the bill.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, can you answer the question: when having the NCE command station and a digitrax booster, will the 3 pushes of the emergency stop kill the track power just like the "all NCE system" does? 

Greg 


p.s. good to see you posting again!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By MrDCC on 05 Dec 2011 11:51 AM 
Bob - 

I have a customer who has done in O-scale, exactly what you are talking about. He has an 8-amp radio Super Chief with a PB110 NCE booster. 

If you do that, everything will work just as it does with your current Digitrax control system. 

The NCE system puts out a lot more power and heavy reserve power: 30 amps for 1/4 second with a 60 amp surge! The "8-amp" Digitrax systems are really good for about 6 amps with 8 amp surge. 

The PB110 is connected to the LocoNet with a cable that you will need to make according to the top diagram on http://www.ncedcc.com/pdf/Digitrax-Lenz Boosters.pdf 

That all said, the customer I mentioned above is now beginning to wish that he had converted to NCE radio. So, if you have any inkling in that direction, you might want to look at purchasing a 10 amp NCE radio system now. The DCS-200 can be used as a booster on the NCE system, just build the cable above without the resistors and connect it between the NCE control Bus and the LocoNet input on the DCS-200, once you disable its command station with the necessary OpSw setting. However, in all honesty, I believe, unless you are planning major additions to your pike, you won't need the DCS-200 - the NCE 10 amp system will fill the bill. Thanks Bruce,
Your last paragraph answers my original question. Well, at least my original question in my mind. I may not have expressed it very well. I do need to check, as Greg has mentioned, to see just what my current requirements really are, But if I do need more current, then I need to decide if another Digitrax booster is the way to go or if NCE would be better, since I know the NCE can be used as a booster with Digitrax. And that's when I got the idea of maybe using the NCE as my control system and using the Digitrax as a booster. The Digitrax DCS200 is advertised as 8amps, but apparently that is only a surge rating. Whereas the NCE is an operating rating. That's why I thought the NCE might be a better way to go and use the DCS 200 as a booster to the NCE. Or, I could use my DCS200 with my HO layout and move my Zephyr to my N or Z layouts. 
Thanks, Bob

Ps, I am interested in seeing your answer to Greg's question about track power and shutting it down.


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Bruce, can you answer the question: when having the NCE command station and a digitrax booster, will the 3 pushes of the emergency stop kill the track power just like the "all NCE system" does? 

Greg 


p.s. good to see you posting again! 

Not for sure. I haven't gone that route, given the wimpy nature of Digitrax. Knowing that start-up and shut-down is not an easy thing on Digitrax, I would tend to expect the triple push would NOT shut down the Digitrax system, only the NCE. And, since I sold the store, I don't have a Digitrax box to test it with. Sorry!


----------

